

How To Go From $0 To $1,000,000 In Two Years - quaffapint
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/04/how-to-go-from-0-to-1000000-in-two-years

======
molecule
This article was previously submitted and discussed earlier today:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5655838>

------
quaffapint
My apologies if this was a dupe - didn't see it. As far as the title, yea it's
a little over the top, but still worth getting some free insight.

------
chencha
Ugh, what's with posts like these?

"How to Go From $0 to $50 billion in 20 Years?"

"Do what Bill Gates did."

